# Surfing Swans



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Now I've seen it all!

Swans say "Surfs Up!"

Several black swans have been filmed frolicking just off shore near the Gold Coast, Australia, catching waves in and out several times before heading off.

Wild creatures obviously enjoying themselves.

Click for Link

Roger
(Posted in Nature Watch because it is wild life, for members to enjoy, and not intended to bolster another rarely-viewed thread)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know why but I expected to see them on little surf boards. 

Like this one


----------

